# rig dog



## hoghunter08 (Jul 5, 2010)

how cold of a track can a dog usually rig out of the box or from a rig rack? how would you train one to rig? (bear hunters feel free to comment as well)


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jul 5, 2010)

you need a cold nose to rig a track because their pulling sent from the air and ive herd of people that say they can train a dog to rig but i beleive they will or they wont its something i dont think just any dog will do


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jul 5, 2010)

my dogs wind from the truck thats mostly how i hunt them put them up with an older dog that does it and they will learn


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 5, 2010)

I train mine the same way for bear rigging....I have put them up on the rig with an experienced dog, and they pick it up, or they don't. I have had all sorts of dogs work on the rig. They don't have to be a cold nosed dog, and for bear, I even prefer a not so cold nosed dog. That way I am not in for a 10 hour run.....Again, this is for bear....I think if a dog gains confidence up on the rig, he or she will learn to be a good rig dog. The nose is not as important as the confidence a dog has while up on the rig looking for a scent.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jul 5, 2010)

mine are curs and they rig i just leave them loose on the box of truck,buggy 4 wheeler etc and when they wind one there gone sometimes close ,sometimes far depending on the wind. it saves alot of energy when they come off there fresh .especialy in the hotter months


----------



## plotthunter05 (Jul 5, 2010)

gil when your dogs rig a hog do they open or just come off the box after him?


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jul 5, 2010)

Gotta love good wind dogs  My curdogs aren't cold nosed. You will hardly ever see them put their nose to the ground. When they smell one they come out of whatever their riding in like a rocket. Like Gil and bullsprig1100 said, Put them up there with an experienced dog and they will learn.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jul 5, 2010)

plotthunter05 said:


> gil when your dogs rig a hog do they open or just come off the box after him?



They just come off the box. They don't make a peep until they have it stopped looking face to face.


----------



## WolfPack (Jul 6, 2010)

So what do you do when there isn't an experienced dog to put the pup with??  

All I've ever done is drag a hog around in the woods, tie it off to a tree and then drop the pup and hope it scents the hog and heads for it.


----------



## MULE (Jul 6, 2010)

I've got several that will rig. I've got one male Plott that exceptional. I've been going down the road at 35mph and him open up in the box, back up drop the tail gate and him find it. Got a couple female Plotts that that are rigging on hot tracks. 

My Catahoulas will wind from the truck but you've really got to be watching them, as they don't open. I really don't consider that rigging, just winding from the truck. 

Rigging in my mind is opening/barking up on the rig. That's just me.

You can train dogs to rig on hogs but bears it would be nearly impossible without an experienced dog.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 6, 2010)

i beleave its natural.


----------



## hoghunter08 (Jul 6, 2010)

MULE said:


> I've got several that will rig. I've got one male Plott that exceptional. I've been going down the road at 35mph and him open up in the box, back up drop the tail gate and him find it. Got a couple female Plotts that that are rigging on hot tracks.
> 
> My Catahoulas will wind from the truck but you've really got to be watching them, as they don't open. I really don't consider that rigging, just winding from the truck.
> 
> ...



how would you train one to rig on a hog?


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jul 7, 2010)

if mine are in the box or chained to the box they will let you know if they smell one they will either whine, bark , or make a racket of whatever kind but if there loose they will just jump off ,plenty of times rideing throught the woods hear them whine ,or bark in the box just open the gate and its game on.


----------



## MULE (Jul 8, 2010)

hoghunter08 said:


> how would you train one to rig on a hog?


 Put your hog out on the side of the road/trail that your going to ride in on, and outta sight but close to the road. Use a powder bottle so you know how the wind is blowing and make sure its across the road. Wet the hog down a little so it gives off more scent. A bank that is the same height as where the dogs are going to be is even better. Then go back and ride the dogs through, remembering where the wind drifted the scent across the road. Slow down through this area and watch the dogs. Silent dogs you'll notice them stick there nose in the air, dance around, (some will whine as Tompkinsgil said) generally wanting to go to it. Open mouth dogs will bark and usually pretty intense. At that point stop pet them up good and let them go to it and bay it. Move the hog to different area along the road next time and a little further from the edge of the road. How close the hog is to the road and dry or wet will make difference in how good they can smell it. I've done this quite a bit with hogs over the years and had very good success with dogs. 

How good of a nose on the dog itself will be whether the dog will make a rig dog or not.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Jul 16, 2010)

buddy if you got some money or a buddy with a wind dog buy him or borrow him put him on top of the box with whatever pup you want to learn to wind and let him see the other dog keep him clipped the first couple of times and then keep him loose aswell as the other dog you will see him pick up tricks from the older dog and after awhile he will start riggin for ya i dont think it has todo with a cold or hot nose dog i have had pits that would wind a hog from 500 yrds out to in the ditch next to the truck but not be able to go find them just make sure the dog you have teachin him has drive and will bail and go find him once he winds him. that how i trained my yellow dog buddy had a pit redbone cross and would bark once bail and then bark once when he got there and then caught hog or if rank he would try and bay try and bay ect...


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 16, 2010)

We haven't ever tried to rig a dog. But there have been many of times as soon as we drop the tail gate u can just see there noses just go to work. When we was out the other night my young dog stood up on his back legs and was winding over some high grass in to a corn feild. Just my opinion but I think it just comes natural to a dog either they got it or not


----------

